# They have be spawning for about....



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My pair have been spawning for about 2 hours now and they are still at it.... She has bars, pearl showing, and a swollen belly of eggs. When will she likely release the eggs???


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

How long have they been together? I've read that sometimes it can take over 24 hours. I would make sure there are plenty of hiding spots and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am watching them now.... There are many different hiding places....What should I look for to indiacate that he is releasing the eggs into bubble nest?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

After wrapping Pearl goes limp below the nest then releases a egg and Nepolean catches it in his mouth then releases into nest......Is this the right process


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

After they wrap, you should see the eggs being released then the male will get them and put them into the bubblenest. Have you actually seen them wrap yet?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes......A LOT...... Many eggs too!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You have seen her release the eggs? The eggs should fall to the bottom and he will pick them up and put them into the nest. Sometimes the female will, too and sometimes she will eat them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes! I have seen it.......
She has also picked them up as well. But I think she only ate them...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its ok if she eats some. I'm sure he's picking some up and putting them in the nest.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes he is doing that now.... I will be going to the dollar store tomorrow to start gathering the 1 gallon tanks for the males....
I am so proud.... : ]...Nothing has gone wrong!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. It sounds like everything is going well, for now.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Me and my sister and counting all of the eggs she releases at a time....It is fascinating


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet it is. The hard part will be taking care of the fry.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have everything I need!!! I promise I will do the best I can.... I will be buying another ten gallon as well tomorrow to put my females in...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. I know you'll do the best you can.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I would remove her now if you haven't already. Especially if they have wrapped many times and she eats the eggs.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

she has only ate like 4! She is still releasing them...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are wrapping and releasing as I type.......Should I take her out.. She still has eggs


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't tell, I'm not there. Haha. Just remember that the more eggs released = more fry to take care of and find a home for. Good luck, and keep us updated.

PS: I just looked at your fish's pictures and they are lovley! Pearl looks like a veil tail though...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can take the female out before she releases all her eggs. As Campbell stated, more eggs=more fry.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

okay...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are seperated.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Mmkay. Glad every thing went smoothly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give her some tlc and keep an eye on her to make sure she's ok and not injured. It doesn't sound like he beat on her.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He didnt. She released the rest of her eggs and is now swimming around happy as ever, but missing her guy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad everything went well for you.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the male tending the nest?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. I hope he'll be a good betta daddy.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sure he will be...:]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully you'll see fry in about 48 hours.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

YAY CROWNTAIL, your babies will be beautiful I just know it. How many do you plan on keeping if all goes as planned?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

By the way Crowntail, it is a requirement of this forum that if you spawn your bettas, you MUST keep a spawn log to keep everyone informed of your progress. lol Just teasing. But we really would like to hear some reports of how things are going.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I second that dramaqueen! haha. Do you plan on keeping one? Even if you don't post it here it would be a good idea to keep a log. Just enter how many there are, when they died, when you jarred them, etc. That way you can refer back to it in the future if you decide to breed again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats definitely a good idea so you know what worked for you and what didn't.


----------



## alexx (May 3, 2009)

awwwww.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Of course I will inform all of you when they get big...Plenty of picks...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Of course I will inform all of you when they get big...Plenty of picks...


 Sorry (pics)haha:-D
I will probably keep the ones that stick with me....haha...But I will have to let most of them go...I will be selling for 5$ to responsible owners only! I will not have my babies going to a mad house...;-)


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Have you contacted any stores in your area about taking any overflow you can't home? Depending on the number of fry this could be an option. The down side it is you don't know where they are going to end up. If you have to do this you might feel better about it if you printed up some care sheets to go with them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the care sheet is a good idea.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I dont recommend taking them to petco and such, if you have the option. First try to find local fish stores and more locally based pets stores. I know when/if I get fry I am going to them to this petstore named "aquarium & petstore. They take very good care of their bettas and they are some of the nicest fish Ive seen. Still in the cup though


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think large chain stores take them anyway.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not sending any to stores no matter what! If they dont sale that will be my problem. I will keep them until I find homes. 
When sold I am giving the buyer a Betta care sheet, free pellet food. And I will have 1 gallon bowls/vaces there if they wanted to buy that as well. I will also be asking for their email to check up on all


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you sell them all? Any left? lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol I know, thats why I asked.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I bet there gone now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I think Crowntaillover's 12 year old sister put the female back in with the fry and she ate them all.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

ooh... so sad!!


----------

